#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > Πυροπροστασία >  > > >  >  >  Δυναμική πυρασφάλεια

## evarvantakis

Συνάδελφοι καλημέρα,

Γνωρίζει κάποιος τι απαιτήσεις υπάρχουν για δυναμική πυρασφάλεια;

----------


## Xάρης

Τι είναι η "*δυναμική* πυρασφάλεια";

----------


## evarvantakis

Θα μπορούσες να γίνεις λίγο πιο σαφής;

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν γνωρίζω τι είναι η "*δυναμική*" πυρασφάλεια.
Υπάρχει κάπου ο ορισμός;
Σχετική νομοθεσία;

----------

